# Vaulted ceiling sloped vs non sloped cans



## Smileyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

So we vaulted the ceiling in our kitchen and as an electrician I'm wanting the best lighting I can get. 
I thought about sloped cans, but I can't find an led trim I like. 
Anyone have any opinion about sloped vs non sloped cans? Thanks


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

If there is not a ton of slope go with normal cans and an LED gimble.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Lotus makes a nice 3" gimbal. It's bright like an MR16.


----------



## Maple_Syrup25 (Nov 20, 2012)

99cents said:


> Lotus makes a nice 3" gimbal. It's bright like an MR16.




There is a company out there making 4" slimlines too. Can't remember the name. I'll email my supplier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

As others have said, I think it depends on the amount of slope. Also it depends if the areas to be illuminated are work areas requiring task lighting or just general lighting.


----------



## billyhunter (Mar 31, 2016)

He is right, just put regular pot light and gimbal trim


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

billyhunter said:


> He is right, just put regular pot light and gimbal trim


This is what I always recommend for sloped ceiling recessed. Gives 'em the option of aiming the lights wherever they need 'em. :thumbsup:


----------

